# Allpondsolutions



## Craig Matthews (5 May 2020)

As in the title, has anyone had any experience with their external filters? Any good,pros cons etc... What to upgrade from my internal clear the clutter improve filtration. Will use with a spray bar and change to a inline diffuser.looking at the 200lph for my 125ltr tank. Any help appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Tim Harrison (5 May 2020)

APS filters are okay, they're reasonably well made and fairly quiet, but like most things you get what you pay for.
However, APS customer service often leaves a lot to be desired, just check out the company's eBay feedback.


----------



## zozo (5 May 2020)

The filters they sell are actually brandless products from China... That makes APS a Trademark, same as SUNSUN from China which sells the exact same products. In my region, there is also a shop selling these same filters with his own fantasy brand/tradename.

I've bought several SUNSUN filter products via Ebay and Aliexpress and wasn't disappointed.. Price and Quality is reasonably ok and after 4 years of use yet no quality issues.

It's a choice to make and a risk to take, from China they come to a tad cheaper under different brand names, but it leaves you with a hassle if you ever need service or warranty. Then the extra money spends in a UK shop is worth it, having a face to talk to if needed.


----------



## brokeLad (5 May 2020)

I have been running the 1000EF for 6 weeks on my 140L tank and I'm pleased with it, no problems so far. You tuber 'MD Tanks' still runs them from the days he was sponsored by them.


----------



## Craig Matthews (5 May 2020)

I'm changing from an internal filter on my 125ltr high tech to de-clutter the 4 pumps I have internally. Would you say 2000lph is over kill on a high tech tank? I'm getting some staghorn and brown algae and no its not been recently set up so my guesses are filteration is not upto the task and organics could be high as co2 is on point.


----------



## Zeus. (5 May 2020)

Been using APS EF2 as CO2 reactors for couple of years. Cheap and do the job. Obviously no pump involved with mine so support isn't really needed for mine.
I'm happy with the APS EF2


----------



## mort (5 May 2020)

When aps started their products and the reliability was absolutely terrible to the extent that they were a really joke in the trade (I was in the trad at the time). It seems to be something they have resolved over the years and they have caught up with competitors. You still hear of problems but to be honest many of the reputable companies of the past seem to have slipped somewhat so I think aps offers a reasonably priced product.


----------



## Millns84 (5 May 2020)

I've used a lot of Sunsun products over the years and as stated above, All Pond Solutions is just a re-brand.

I've never been let down by them, quite well made and decent performance. 

There's other places selling the same such as Discount Leisure Products and Finest Filters... Sometimes cheaper depending where you buy.

The Sunsun filter to look out for is the HW3000 - Adjustable flow rate between 1000 and 3000lph. There's also an FX6 copy called the HW5000, not sure if that's out here yet but the Yanks seem to love them.


----------



## Craig Matthews (6 May 2020)

Zeus. said:


> Been using APS EF2 as CO2 reactors for couple of years. Cheap and do the job. Obviously no pump involved with mine so support isn't really needed for mine.
> I'm happy with the APS EF2


Co² reactor? ATM I have my diffuser directly under a small circulation pump that's chops bubbles up more, I was thinking about putting my diffuser under the new external filter intake. Its a closed cannister so in theory shouldn't lose any co² whilst its pumped through but I've heard of this method damaging seals etc? Do you have any comments on this method mate? Pro's - con's? I will be using a spray bar so the distribution should be quite even if done this way?


----------



## Zeus. (6 May 2020)

Craig Matthews said:


> I was thinking about putting my diffuser under the new external filter intake. Its a closed cannister so in theory shouldn't lose any co² whilst its pumped through but I've heard of this method damaging seals etc?



Yes did it with my setup for a short while, however with my high injection rate my FX6 started burping mid photo period so went down the reactor route. Yes I have read the theory about the seals etc and also read posts of folk who have used their filters for years without an issue, seals on my APS EF2 have never been changed and been using them 2 years. Ive found a llow flow rate through reactor keeps them quite, tank bubble free but use a lot of CO2. But do get a over 1.0pH drop in about 30mins with my setup.

Thinking about fitting an Aqua medic CO2 reactor in the APS EF2, think the double reactor would work well, just a bit of DIY 



Craig Matthews said:


> I will be using a spray bar so the distribution should be quite even if done this way



Yes , done away with my spraybars but having Maxspect gyres mixing the tank I cant see the need for spraybar


----------



## Craig Matthews (6 May 2020)

@Zeus Well I don't think my injection rate will be nearly remotely close to yours, you have an insane rate don't know how you keep up with getting the stuff. Cheers I think I will try having my diffuser sucked into the inlet see how it goes.... Finally do away with the bubbles. I'm assuming because the co2 is getting sucked straight into inlet the contact time will be huge as it goes through the filter so I should find I might need to turn my injection rate down? I'm also hoping doing away with my internal 900lph ( Probally really 500lph) that I should tackle the boys of brown algae and staghorn as its a high tech tank the internal filter probally cannot cope with the organics?


----------



## Roland (15 May 2020)

I bought two filters. Big 1400EF is very loud. Small ef-150 is inaudible.But both are not leaking and they are trouble-free for a long time


----------

